# Fallout 4 - Hängt sich ständig auf



## StephanG90 (25. März 2016)

*Fallout 4 - Hängt sich ständig auf*

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem das Fallout 4 mitten im spiel hängen bleibt. Der Ton läuft ganz normal weiter. Es hilft dann nur ein Neustart des PC´s um das Spiel zu beenden. 
Woran kann das liegen?
Mein PC: Windows 10, MSI GT72 2QD i7 nvidia GTX970M
Treiber sind aktuell 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2016)

Laptops sind da leider immer wieder mal problematisch - du könntest höchstens mal mit verschiedenen Treiberversionen testen, und zwar vor allem für die Grafikkarte. Da mal bei MSI schauen, aber auch bei nvidia, und natürlich bei Nvidia dann die mobile Version suchen, also 970m auch angeben.

Was auch sein kann: 

- Energieoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" stellen
- Virenscanner usw. abschalten
- nichts anderes nebenbei laufen lassen, keinen Browser, kein Skype, kein Teamspeak usw.
- mal checken, was vlt. unbewusst schon nebenbei läuft wie zB Software fürs Handy, ein Updatetool usw. - vieles sieht man rechts unten bei dem "Dach"-Symbol neben der Uhrzeit unter Windows, ansonsten auch mal den taskmanager starten und bei "Autostart" nachsehen, was denn alles schon mit Windows zusammen gestartet und vlt unnötig ist.
- wie sieht es mit Hitze aus? Oder passiert es auch mal nach zB nur 5 Min, ein andermal nach 2h kein Fehler?


----------



## StephanG90 (26. März 2016)

Ich hatte den Internet Explorer im Hintergrund offen, diesen habe ich geschossen und auf Höchstleistung gestellt. Jetzt funktioniert es. Danke


----------



## StephanG90 (27. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok doch zu früh gefreut, gestern einmal und heute früh 2 mal wieder das selbe. Was könnte das noch sein?
Könnte der im Bild gezeigte Fehler etwas damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2016)

Ich meine das sei der Intel-Treiber für die CPU-Grafik. Hast du denn auch fürs Board und die Intel-Grafik die neuesten Treiber? Evlt. gibt es ein Problem beim Umschalten zwischen Intel-Grafik für den Desktopbetrieb und der Nvidia für 3D?


----------



## StephanG90 (27. März 2016)

Ich habe den Intel Treiber mal deinstalliert, jetzt erscheint auch diese Meldung in der Ereignissanzeige nicht mehr wenn der Fehler auftritt, dafür steht in diesem Moment wo sich das spiel aufhängt aber die Meldung im Bild da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2016)

Hilft das hier vielleicht weiter?  Winlogon-Problem "SessionEnv nicht verfügbar"

Wenn gar nix hilft, würde ich vlt sogar mal Windows neu installieren, und zwar von Grund auf und nicht nur eine Wiederherstellung der vorinstallierten Version.


----------

